# Buffer piece discussion



## TheSixthSide (Jan 20, 2016)

So, after rewatching Noah's "how to get fast" video and reading Maskow's comment here, I'm left with an interesting question. I can currently do full 3style, but am still very slow with it, and typically just use OP/M2 in solves (except for some really easy comms). Anyway, Maskow and Noah talked about how using tuRBo or M2 as intermediate methods to 3style results in the same final method, just with a different buffer, and Maskow thinks tuRBo may be better for this reason - he thinks the cycles with a UF buffer are nicer than cycles with a DF buffer. So my question is this - what corner and edge piece do you think produce the nicest 3-cycles, with the fewest rotations? Given that I'm transferring over to 3style now, I think it would be easy enough to change my buffer piece to ANY piece, not just DF or UF, and I would like to use a piece that produces the nicest cycles. Obviously this goes for corners too - which corner piece do you think produces the best cycles when used as a buffer?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 20, 2016)

I heard UF/UFR buffers are super good. I think Gianfranco Huanqui uses them.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, that was my first thought - obviously UFR is the nicest 3-gen moveset, so making your interchange moves based on them seemed to make sense. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 20, 2016)

can someone make a poll for this? I'm wondering if having a buffer DF or UF is better. Also i wonder how many people use UB as their buffer. You can use TuRBo algs from the back like M' U M U2 M' U M or M2 U M' U2 M U M2 (both are SP7 commutators). Also you can directly transfer some corner comms into edges if you use UBL as your buffer (i think most people do), just use slice moves instead of face moves.


----------

